#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Why WordPress Is the Best CMS?

## Bhavya

Looking for the best CMS platform for your business website? In my opinion, I'd recommend WordPress. If you have doubt about WordPress, here are some surefire reasons to prove why WordPress is the best choice for you. Read on to find out those reasons.

WordPress Give More Focus on User ExperienceWordPress Allows You to Create Attractive Permalinks for Your WebpagesWordPress Makes It Easy to Manage Your MetadataOptimizing Images for SEO Is Simple and Quick on WordPressWordPress’s Sites Load Quickly So Users Won't Get FrustrateWordPress Sites Are Optimized for Mobile UsersWordPress Helps You Integrate Your Marketing/Promotion Campaign with Social MediaWordPress Offers Awesome Plugins Specifically for SEOWordPress Is Easy to Integrate with Other Software ToolsWordPress Has SEO-Friendly Themes

----------


## Jimtig

I can say 3 main reasons about why WordPress is the best - 1. First of all, it's free 2. Simple and user-friendly 3. Powerful and secure

----------


## Bhavya

> I can say 3 main reasons about why WordPress is the best - 1. First of all, it's free 2. Simple and user-friendly 3. Powerful and secure



Agree with your points, WordPress is one of the best User-friendly Platform. We can easily learn it's functionalities,

----------


## thiru

Wordpress is an best CMS, I'm not gonna argue about that. But it's solely depends on our needs. isn't it?

----------

